# Makita Router Opinions Please



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Am still mulling over a new, smaller router. Something between a Colt and a 4.0 HP 35 pound beast. I don't hear much discussion about Makita routers. I have a whole batch of Makita tools, including a Makita ELECTRIC chain saw.(don't laugh....that baby can make the chips fly)
Am looking intently at Milwaukee 1 3/4 two base and, if all else fails, I'll just settle for a 690 PC with plunge base.
What do you fellas think?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to Router Forums Birch!
Nice to have you with us. I am not the best person to respond to this question, except, i have not heard any negative responces on the Makita . I believe that you would have a very good router. My feeling is that Makita has done a pretty good jof on their tools. I have Craftsman and Ryobi Routers, so this is just my feeling. I hope it helps a lttle  If this helps, I just ran a search on the router forums search feature for Makita and it seems that 4 out of 4 reports were very good. Tha isn't bad


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Birch,

I'm a firm believer in Makita tools period. I have 2 Makita 3612C's. They are great routers. Of course these are the larger routers Makita makes. They also feature an electronic brake, so the use of an external switch, (other than what's on the router itself), will disable this feature. 

If you're only looking for an "in-between" router. Price wise, take a good look at the 2hp craftsman combo. You can't beat the soft start nor the LED lighting on them. 

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Birch,

I have an older Makita router that I dedicated to cutting dovetails. It's only a 3/4 hp, but works well. I think you would be happy w/a Makita. I have several other makita tools including the new 10.8 drill/impact comboand couldn't be happier w/its performance.

Ross


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Makita routers...........you simply can't get better! three out of my five routers are Makita and the template guides are simple to make by any metal hobbyist and the plunge is the smoothest that I've come across.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay fellas, thanks. After I posted I realized I could do a search and I did. I guess the Makita folks make their routers just like they make their other stuff. I'll get my hands on one. I don't think they come ready for PC t-guides and thats a negative for me. And I WILL take a look at the new Craftsmen stuff too because so many people seem to feel they are good units. It sure would be nice if Craftsmen could return to it's glory days when the name MEANT something.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Birch said:


> Okay fellas, thanks. After I posted I realized I could do a search and I did. I guess the Makita folks make their routers just like they make their other stuff. I'll get my hands on one. I don't think they come ready for PC t-guides and thats a negative for me. And I WILL take a look at the new Craftsmen stuff too because so many people seem to feel they are good units. It sure would be nice if Craftsmen could return to it's glory days when the name MEANT something.


Is this what you mean?


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

harrysin said:


> Is this what you mean?


YES!!! Thats exactly what I mean Harry....but I don't have the large one. I have two sets of brass and one of steel, which I have only used once. I am heading on into the tradin' post in a minute when the snow lets up and I'll be taking a look at some machines.
Thank you Harry, appreciate your efforts.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Is this what you mean?*

Hi Harry,

I will pm you or try and catch you on the phone (skype).

Where did you get that template set with the large insert for the Makita?

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I bought mine several years ago from Timbecon at a price long since forgotten. The most recent catalogue I have of theirs is 04/05 in which they have a similar set suitable for Makita and still in imperial like mine for $A64.90. The 07 Carba-Tec catalogue shows a similar set, also imperial, for $A39.00 PLUS $A51.00 for the adaptor! I'm sure the likes of Bj and myself would make our own adaptor.
Have you installed version 4 of Skype James?


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Say, James and Harry. I am just sick about the fires down your way. What a 
##[email protected]% nightmare. I realize it's a big country and they may not be near you but they cetainly ARE a national tragedy.
For what its worth, here's one guy who feels your pain.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

I don't know if you have HF down under but if you do this one will do the job or off ebay..

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160
http://cgi.ebay.com/TEMPLATE-ROUTER...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

======



jw2170 said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> I will pm you or try and catch you on the phone (skype).
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

harrysin said:


> I bought mine several years ago from Timbecon at a price long since forgotten. The most recent catalogue I have of theirs is 04/05 in which they have a similar set suitable for Makita and still in imperial like mine for $A64.90. The 07 Carba-Tec catalogue shows a similar set, also imperial, for $A39.00 PLUS $A51.00 for the adaptor! I'm sure the likes of Bj and myself would make our own adaptor.
> Have you installed version 4 of Skype James?


James, I couldn't get that $51.00 for an adaptor out of my mind so this evening I went into the shed, found a piece of Aluminium, looks like it was once a tooth belt pulley and proceeded to make one together with a bit of a photo shoot. If you can buy a set of guides minus the adaptor, all you have to do is let me have your street address and it will be on it's way.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Birch said:


> Say, James and Harry. I am just sick about the fires down your way. What a
> ##[email protected]% nightmare. I realize it's a big country and they may not be near you but they cetainly ARE a national tragedy.
> For what its worth, here's one guy who feels your pain.


Your thought are appreciated Fatz, yes it sure is a national tragedy one that we hope will never be repeated. Fortunately where we are here in the west, close to the Indian ocean we're pretty safe, assuming that we don't have a tsunami.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

just a note on the comments in regards to the fires in Vic, a mate in in the states emailed me to say " wet one end, on fire the other. dry in the middle. what a land of contrast " but i love it here.

In regards to Makita routers i own two maktec routers, one 13mm inpact drill, planer and belt sander they dont have all the bells, these are made by makita for the home builder,


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks for the kind thoughts*

Thanks to all the members who have offered their thoughts in regard to the bush fires (forest fires - in the US ) > I live in Sydney and am not affected. The latest I heard on the death toll was 181. Your thoughts and prayers for those affected is appreciated.


Harry,



> I bought mine several years ago from Timbecon at a price long since forgotten. The most recent catalogue I have of theirs is 04/05 in which they have a similar set suitable for Makita and still in imperial like mine for $A64.90. The 07 Carba-Tec catalogue shows a similar set, also imperial, for $A39.00 PLUS $A51.00 for the adaptor! I'm sure the likes of Bj and myself would make our own adaptor.
> Have you installed version 4 of Skype James?


I bought the set from Carba-Tec last year with an adapter base that fits the makita like a glove.


yes, I have installed Skype v4, but due to work and family commitments over the last couple of weeks have not fired it up.....

James


----------



## richdawg (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Birch,

I have the Makita RF1101 combo kit and I love it. At 2 1/4HP, it has more than enough power for my needs. I mostly use it for sign-making and building small cabinets, shelves, etc.

For what it's worth, the RF1101 base accepts standard PC-sized guide bushings. Mine fit perfectly.

Hope this helps in your decision making!


Richard


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

I do have several Makita power tools including a 3600H router. I have found that you can purchase an adapter for guide bushing from them as well. I just looked at the manual and looked for the accessories. I needed onee for the Leigh superjig adapter and it came to something a little more than USD 12.00. as for Makita quality, they seem to be the best you can get...


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

To date I have not found a Makita to "test". But I have noticed in several reviews that the ON switch must be HELD on-you cannot take your finger off it. That is a deal breaker for me. Not sure I'd like that. I believe I understand WHY they build 'em that way but just not something that appeals to me. And like I say, I am a Makita tool fan....got a bunch of them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a 3600 and a 3612C and they both have a toggle switch which can be left on and is in a comfortable position as does my trim router also a Makita.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Aha! Okay Harry, I won't give up. You can understand I'm sure why having to HOLD the power switch on would become, to put it gently, tedious. It made no sense to me when I read it. Thank you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*thanks Harry*



harrysin said:


> James, I couldn't get that $51.00 for an adaptor out of my mind so this evening I went into the shed, found a piece of Aluminium, looks like it was once a tooth belt pulley and proceeded to make one together with a bit of a photo shoot. If you can buy a set of guides minus the adaptor, all you have to do is let me have your street address and it will be on it's way.


Harry,

The adaptor arrived safely on Monday.
That's another schooner I owe you....

Now , for a dry day so I can get into the shed..

James


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Birch,

I have two Makita 3612C's and like Harry said, they're just a flip switch. Doesn't need to be held down. I've heard something about this alleged change but, have yet to see it. BTW, I purchased mine thru Amazon.com.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice for you to do that Harry so you charged him 51.50 then great deal.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Birch said:


> Aha! Okay Harry, I won't give up. You can understand I'm sure why having to HOLD the power switch on would become, to put it gently, tedious. It made no sense to me when I read it. Thank you.


Even if the models available to you have a press and hold switch all is not lost, see this shot of my Triton saw with a Velcro strap holding the switch down. The negative side of this is that you need a switched power point on the bench (which you should have anyway) and the dynamic brake becomes inoperative, which is no big deal on the router table, far more important when hand held.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Harry,
> 
> The adaptor arrived safely on Monday.
> That's another schooner I owe you....
> ...


James, your continued friendship is payment enough.

Yes, I saw on this evenings news that Sydney is now experiencing an excessive amount of rain, I hope not so bad where you are that wellies will be required footware.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice to see you back Ken., I hope that means that your neck/shoulder are improving fast.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> Nice for you to do that Harry so you charged him 51.50 then great deal.


Come on Glenmore, you know that YOU promised to pay me.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Come on Glenmore, you know that YOU promised to pay me.


Check is in the mail my friend


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Check is in the mail my friend*

Glenmore,

You may not know, but I am in the debt collection field.

If that cheque does not turn up, you are in BIG trouble....LOL

James


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

harrysin said:


> Nice to see you back Ken., I hope that means that your neck/shoulder are improving fast.


Hi Harry,

The neck is doing much better. The shoulder however... possible torn rotator cuff. Won't know until I see the doc again. Right now, have no intentions of seeing the doc just for this. It'll heal in time. Besides, I've gotten used to it.


----------

